
Interactive mobile bot store mockup - rmason
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/31/8e/19/318e19c794699e5ac92c462edd71c21a.gif
======
rmason
Saw this on Facebook, the group calls themselves Bot Developers India. For a
guy this is cool but not sure I'd ever buy something this way. But I
definitely could see women buying fashion this way.

